# Ratio of boxes to pulls



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2016)

In your experience what is the best ratio of boxes to runs when pulling large jobs. I know one to one would be ideal, but we all know that it is not ideal on a budget standpoint.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

most specs I've run into, state every 100 feet, or maximum 2 90's. between pull boxes.
And the cable cannot change direction in the pull box


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Let me say first off there is no code requirement for a pull box per 'x' amount of feet. There is however an issue of not having more than 360 deg of bend between pull points, this is a code requirement

You need to have a means to get a rope or pulling means from one end to the other the length of the rope or pulling means is the only limit.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Let me say first off there is* no code requirement* for a pull box per 'x' amount of feet. There is however an issue of not having more than 360 deg of bend between pull points, this is a code requirement
> 
> You need to have a means to get a rope or pulling means from one end to the other the length of the rope or pulling means is the only limit.


vertical.chases


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

360max said:


> vertical.chases


Good job posting a code reference.

No one is talking about cable support.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

HackWork said:


> Good job posting a code reference.
> 
> No one is talking about cable support.


You might note he's still on his 'period.'


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

.....................


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

wcord said:


> most specs I've run into, state every 100 feet, or maximum 2 90's. between pull boxes.
> And the cable cannot change direction in the pull box


Those are pulled from the TIA 569 standard, which goes well beyond NEC requirements. Sometimes the bid specs will just reference the TIA 569 standard, some will just include some main points from the 569. If you follow those two criteria and NEC fill ratio you can't get into too much trouble. 

I don't understand the OP so I can't comment on that.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> You might note he's still on his 'period.'


Guess these remain out of his grasp:


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I think he was actually asking about how many boxes of cable one should have, relative to how many runs they are pulling. His point being that on a job with 100 drops, obviously you're not going to have 100 boxes. So he was asking about a reasonable number of boxes for a given job of a given size.

That said, I don't think the question is easily answerable as stated; there are too many variables.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

3 runs / box you'll have to make a conscious effort to pull over length. Mark footage on boxes as they lighten up and match shorter pulls to shorter boxes for maximum effieciency


----------



## [email protected] (May 22, 2016)

B-Nabs - You understood me completely.


----------

